# Как сделать чтобы emerge не лез в интернет за обновлениями?

## Tahir

Сабж, собственно. Установил в первый раз Генту и хотел попробовать установить доп. софт, но не могу понять, какую опцию добавить, чтобы при установке портеджей emerge  не лез в инет. При доступе в интернет все качается, а когда я отключаю инет, то после проверки на доступность зеркал, emerge вываливается. У нас на работе лимитный интернет, поэтому хотелось бы пока без обновлений. Ставлю с liveDVD 2007 для amd64. Заранее благодарю.

----------

## zvn

а куда он, по-Вашему, должен лезть, кроме инета?

Варианты

1. в каталог на диске Вашего компьютера?

2. в каталог на диске другого компьютера, который не в инете?

----------

## Tahir

Ну я думал, что по логике вещей он должен лезть в дерево портежей? Вообще-то я пробовал раньше в других дистрибутивах все устанавливать через rpm.  Здесь пока все темный лес.  :Smile: 

----------

## zvn

 *Tahir wrote:*   

> Здесь пока все темный лес. 

 

Надо сначала читать http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/?catid=install

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Networkless_Maintenance

----------

## Tahir

Спасибо за ресурсы, я их почитаю, некоторые и уже читал, но не могли бы вы просто сказать, какую опцию использовать в командной строке, чтобы emerge не лез в инет, а просто устанавливал из дерева имеющихся у меня портежей?

----------

## zvn

после того, как прочитаете документацию, рассмотрите варианты с расположением исходников пакетов из среза

1. локально

GENTOO_MIRRORS="локальный дир"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/cp \${URI} \${DISTDIR}"

2. на ftp сервере в вашей локальной сети

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://server//дир на сервере от корня"

RESUMECOMMAND=" /usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp  \${URI} -O \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}"

для грубой аналогии:

в срезе gentoo содержатся:

1. дерево портежей (т.е. перечень пакетов и средства установки пакетов, дерево надо синхронизировать по необходимости)

2. stage для выбранной архитектуры (это просто архив корня, в котором сидят только необходимые бинарники для выбранной архитектуры, конфигурации и необходимые директории)

3. загрузочный диск

4. исходники (будут браться оттуда, откуда скажете, или (по умолчанию) из стандартного репозитория в инете или оттуда, откуда указано в средстве установки)

Если Вы воспользовались только livecd для gentoo, то 1+2+3 уже было на нём, а исходников, которые были в репозитории на момент создания livecd, у Вас, возможно, нет, тогда они по определению в инете и Вам всё равно их оттуда качать надо по мере необходимости установки/обновления пакетов.

в rpm-дистрибутиве

1. rpm для выбранной архитектуры (т.е. бинарники), для обновлений надо обращаться к репозиторию в инете или самостоятельно скачивать rpm, учитывая зависимости

2. загрузочный диск с инсталляторомLast edited by zvn on Mon Apr 14, 2008 11:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zvn

 *Tahir wrote:*   

> чтобы emerge не лез в инет, а просто устанавливал из дерева имеющихся у меня портежей?

 

В дереве портежей пакетов нет. Там средства установки и перечень пакетов.

----------

## Tahir

Большое спасибо, действительно развернутый ответ.

Попробую разобраться. Хотя если честно трудно с виндовым мышлением.  :Sad: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Tahir wrote:*   

> Попробую разобраться. Хотя если честно трудно с виндовым мышлением. 

 

Это проходит, особенно если ты понимаешь что это есть  :Smile: 

На DVD должен быть снимок portage, и куча прекомпилированных программ.

Почитай здесь:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=3#doc_chap4

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_PORTAGE_BINHOST

У меня нет под рукой этого DVD, попробуй найти сам на диске где эти binpkg лежат.

Как найдешь пропиши PORTAGE_BINHOST в make.conf, и, используя снимок portage с диска, спокойно устанавливай все нужные программы с диска с ключем -G. 

Например так:

```
emerge -G firefox
```

----------

## Tahir

 *Quote:*   

>  Это проходит, особенно если ты понимаешь что это есть   

 

На это и надеюсь. Слава Богу, за добрых людей! Спасибо.

Нашел /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-2007.0.tar.bz2

Вы как раз поняли, что я хотел.

----------

## Tahir

Ya propisal v make.conf tak:

PORTAGE_BINHOST="/mnt/cdrom/smapshots" 

no pri zapuske merge vihodit vot takaya nadpis':

ValueError: Provider URL does not contain protocol identifier.

To est v opisaniyah, ssilki na kotorie vi davali vezde pishetsya chto doljna bit' ssilka na ftp uzli. v takom vide: "ftp://.... i t.d" u menja ssilka na lokal'niy katalog, kakim togda protokolom ee kachat'?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Tahir wrote:*   

> Ya propisal v make.conf tak:
> 
> PORTAGE_BINHOST="/mnt/cdrom/smapshots" 

 

Они не там лежат. Вечером гляну скажу где если сам не найдешь.

----------

## adequate

 *Tahir wrote:*   

> Ya propisal v make.conf tak:
> 
> PORTAGE_BINHOST="/mnt/cdrom/smapshots" 
> 
> no pri zapuske merge vihodit vot takaya nadpis':
> ...

 

Возможно здесь просто описка?

PORTAGE_BINHOST="/mnt/cdrom/snapshots"

----------

## _Sir_

Snapshot -- "снимок" состояния работоспособной системы, из которой можно "выращивать" то, что нужно хозяину системы. Нужен для того, чтобы простым копированием/разархивированием получить основу рабочей системы. Он завернут в архив и сжат. 

Для установки без сети нужны либо исходные тексты, из которых можно собрать нужные пакеты, (на дисках обычно бывают в каталоге distfiles), или готовые, уже собранные бинарники, завернутые в архив и сжатые. Обычно лежат portage/distfiles/All, но все зависит от конкретного диска. 

Если дерево портежей уже синхронизировал, то многие пакеты из бинарной, уже готовой сборки, в систему не встанут, а имеющиеся исходники будут устаревших версий. 

Дженту -- это средство, позволяющее рулить своей системой, и добиваться от нее того, что нужно хозяину. Если это не то, что необходимо, лучше идти в сторону *бунту. Если же есть желание остаться, то без того, чтобы сесть и разобраться в том, как и за счет чего достигается подобная гибкость не обойтись. Никто не садится за штурвал даже вертолета на том основании, что он освоил скутер. Дело не в сложности, а в специфике. Методом тыка Дженту лучше не осваивать  :Smile: 

----------

## OpticalDezires

А я осваивал... 3 раза рушил всю систему =))) Видимо только лютая ненависть к Убунту и неприязнь binary-based дистрибьютивов заставила меня всё-таки разобраться что к чему =)))

----------

## curbat

И я. А ещё можно заказать диски by XOR. Они включают много необходимого. Освоишь дженту на другие линукс смотреть не будешь, разве что лишний раз убедится что они хуже.

http://linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=746

----------

## _Sir_

Диски намного лучше заказывать здесь. И не только XOR, там много занимательного и полезного.

----------

